# Portage Lakes info: East Res and Long lake boat access



## Fish'n what bites (May 31, 2012)

Just wondering if there is any public or fee docks to access these lakes. The DNR maps show only channel access to East from West Res and a launch on Cove Blvd for Long Lake which I found iffy at best when I checked it out. I think I see channel access also from east to Long but not sure. Any info would be great, thank you ahead of time.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Long lake is on its own level... you cannot access it from the main chain. The launch is the one off Cove Rd, if you want to call it that(it's a rough one) You are correct, there is no place to launch on East reservoir, you have to come though the iron channel from West from Old State Park.


----------



## Fish'n what bites (May 31, 2012)

Yeah my wife and I saw that launch and left because its questionable at best. Going to check out east res sometime soon. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I live right around the corner from Long Lake and I have launched my 20 ft Triton with my Ford Ranger without any problems. I too was leery and afraid that my truck wouldnt pull the boat out of the water but it actually did without slipping in 2WD.
East does not have a public launch ramp. There is a ramp off of Main St that belongs to Goodyear Club and a few other little private ones.
It sorta stinks but if you want to fish East, you have to put in at one of the State park ramps and cruise all the way over to East thru the channels.
Another decent lake to check out that has a good ramp is North reservoir.
Good ramp and good fish. 
If you can get under the bridge, go explore Hower lake which is connected to North. Very nice and clear water most of the time.


----------

